# Vinyl overlay applications ideas!



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

over lay for chrome trunk lid peace would be nice


----------



## 5.0 Junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

Emblem on steering wheel? I hate gold. It is textured, so may be a tough one for vinyl though.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

GREAT IDEA!!!
carbon fiber would look unreal!




jakkaroo said:


> over lay for chrome trunk lid peace would be nice


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> over lay for chrome trunk lid peace would be nice


Completely agree. I don't much care for the random chrome. It'd be nice in black.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

5.0 Junkie said:


> Emblem on steering wheel? I hate gold. It is textured, so may be a tough one for vinyl though.


Ditto. 

Maybe Play-Doh?

Maybe a plastic overlay of the whole piece. Fitted 'just right' so it stays in place.

How hard is it to replace the piece?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

4piecekit said:


> ...some...overlays from *BlueBatmobile*. *He also does entire hood overlays*!


...sorta like the Pontiac hood "Firebird" _emblem_?!?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...sorta like the Pontiac hood "Firebird" emblem?!?


MMMM Flaming chicken! Classy...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

TSURacing said:


> MMMM Flaming chicken! Classy...


...I was thinking more like a "smokin' Chicken Little" _emblem_ for our Cruze? o)


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is a hood overlay.










Smoked tails










Just to show what he can do for interior pieces..


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

lots of places in the interior 

for example the one on the steering wheel you could cover using one of those bubble gel overlays like for the trunk and maybe just sand down some of the texture first


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you do NOT want to be 'messing' with (stiffening) the steering-wheel cover over the *Driver's Airbag*!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...you do NOT want to be 'messing' with (stiffening) the steering-wheel cover over the *Driver's Airbag*!


while your intentions are good i respectfully disagree with you in this case. 

As you can see by the attached image the airbag cover has a predetermined breakaway pattern which shifts the entire emblem area to the left. Covering, replacing, modifying said emblem will have no effect on airbag deployment if ever needed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I will _restate_ my statement: _you do NOT want any "flying" *ends* whipping around hitting / cutting you in the face when the airbag goes off._

...if any part happens to 'straddle' the breakaway edge, the weakest bonded part will come loose and become a "flying" edge.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I will _restate_ my statement: _you do NOT want any "flying" *ends* whipping around hitting / cutting you in the face when the airbag goes off._
> 
> ...if any part happens to 'straddle' the breakaway edge, the weakest bonded part will come loose and become a "flying" edge.


did you look at the picture? It will not be torn by a deployment


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I've done air-bag deployment tests and nothing should be placed over ANY separation line.

...your LIFE depends upon the airbag getting out in one piece, not shredded, punctured or (ugh!) enclosed such that it becomes an explosive event.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I've done air-bag deployment tests and nothing should be placed over ANY separation line.
> 
> ...your LIFE depends upon the airbag getting out in one piece, not shredded, punctured or (ugh!) enclosed such that it becomes an explosive event.


I understand what you are saying, but if you look at the picture you can see that the on the left side the Chevy logo remains in one piece after / during deployment so I'm confused at how putting a sticker over the logo that as an entire piece shifts to the left and is far enough away from the seam.


----------

